# When Buddy met Pixie and Buffy



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well what a special day we had while in Norfolk when we meet up with Becky and her mum and Pixie and Buffy,these two girls were like grease lighting and trying to get a photo was really hard so im afraid there not that great .


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a happy trio


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aw  This photo makes me very happy!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How great,lots of chocopoos!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So pleased you got to meet up xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well done you! Ha ha yes they are quick,im sure there may be whippet in them somewhere! Hence why i can never get a good photo myself( could also be the fact my camera is broke and my phone is rubbish Thanks Donna x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos ... looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pics .. thanks for sharing ....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys it was amazing how much size difference there was between them considering their the same age.

Julia and Stephen just a quick note Buddy was the talk of Norfolk everywhere we went people oooed and arred .Even in the corner store near where we were staying walkers were tallking about this gorgeous dog they had seen the day before and low and behold it was Buddy.You should be very proud we sure were


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

gorgeous, gorgeous photos!

My parents live in Norfolk: next time we go up there I will see if anyone fancies meeting up for a walk on the beach or park or wherever


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks guys it was amazing how much size difference there was between them considering their the same age.
> 
> Julia and Stephen just a quick note Buddy was the talk of Norfolk everywhere we went people oooed and arred .Even in the corner store near where we were staying walkers were tallking about this gorgeous dog they had seen the day before and low and behold it was Buddy.You should be very proud we sure were


I'm not surprised he was noticed, he really is making a very handsome boy.
J x


----------

